# Shop



## Canuck75 (Sep 14, 2020)

Always liked to tinker and work with metal. Moved a lot but am now retired so finally have a shop. Can really get snow and cold here so insulated it to be able to work year round. Sixteen feet square with a seven foot ceiling due to an overall height restriction for out-buildings in the city, so it is "snug" you might say. A 750/1500w heater keeps it warm.  Floored out the trusses so have a lot of storage space in the overhead. Availability of LED shop lighting sure has made a difference. Got my lathe & drill press in 1975 and a mill finally in 2008. Tool boxes, drill press and band saw are on rollers as it is necessary to move things for space on occasion. Had to move the lathe to install the DRO so have it on rollers too, think it is about 1000 lbs.
Humble but works for me.

Cheers
Canuck75


----------



## DavidR8 (Sep 14, 2020)

Great looking space! Gorgeous lathe!
I think that I used to own that same model drill press. Is it a Kira?


----------



## Papa Charlie (Sep 14, 2020)

Nice looking shop. Well organized.
Like you, not been able to have a shop for about 10 years now. All tools and equipment in storage, but retirement is only a short distance away. Told the wife if I have to, I will live in the shop if that is all we can have but it would be better to have a shop and a house.


----------



## hman (Sep 14, 2020)

Nice shop!  Even a window, to let you look at the weather and your house.  I don't see anything "humble" about your tools or your space!


----------



## f350ca (Sep 14, 2020)

Its far too clean by my standards Dave.

Greg


----------



## NC Rick (Sep 14, 2020)

Canuck75 said:


> Always liked to tinker and work with metal. Moved a lot but am now retired so finally have a shop. Can really get snow and cold here so insulated it to be able to work year round. Sixteen feet square with a seven foot ceiling due to an overall height restriction for out-buildings in the city, so it is "snug" you might say. A 750/1500w heater keeps it warm.  Floored out the trusses so have a lot of storage space in the overhead. Availability of LED shop lighting sure has made a difference. Got my lathe & drill press in 1975 and a mill finally in 2008. Tool boxes, drill press and band saw are on rollers as it is necessary to move things for space on occasion. Had to move the lathe to install the DRO so have it on rollers too, think it is about 1000 lbs.
> Humble but works for me.
> 
> Cheers
> Canuck75


Thank you for sharing. Your SB is nothing short of amazing. I'm sure you will spend many happy hours in that shop.  congratulations!


----------



## Boswell (Sep 14, 2020)

very nice shop, thanks for showing it us.


----------



## Canuck75 (Sep 14, 2020)

DavidR8 said:


> Great looking space! Gorgeous lathe!
> I think that I used to own that same model drill press. Is it a Kira?



DavidR8 --  It is a Jet, think it cost me $145 in 1975.

NC Rick -- High school shop back in the day had all SB lathes, funny that I should have one in my retirement. Flat belt drive is not the best but the DRO gives it a modern capability. Will out last me!


----------

